# Oil Filter source?......



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The oil filter for the Cruze is a canister filter that costs @7 dollars at Walmart. Walmart carries Fram CH10246 and the Mobil 1 Dexos oil @$25 for 5 quarts. I have $100 from GM for my inconvenience with with my floor mats. I will let them change it for the first time(for free).


----------



## seabee302 (Mar 26, 2011)

walmart,fram ch10246,forgot how much.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

WIX 57674


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just bought at walmart today for 6 bucks...had trouble finding correct oil. settled on 28 dollars for mobil 1 extended performance....expensive do it yourself oil change to say the least... i never noticed how much engine ticks when running with hood open..little scary sounding..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...1.4LT uses an oil filter ELEMENT (and O-ring) instead of a screw-on filter...for ecology reasons; less oily mess to go into the trash dumps.


----------



## gojira (May 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...1.4LT uses an oil filter ELEMENT (and O-ring) instead of a screw-on filter...for ecology reasons; less oily mess to go into the trash dumps.


Another benefit is since it sits on top of the engine, you can change the oil filter 1/2 way through your oil change cycle. The BMW I-6 has a similar setup and I used to do it all the time when I owned them. I may adopt the same thing with my Cruze; when the oil life indicator gets near 50%, change the filter out.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> just bought at walmart today for 6 bucks...had trouble finding correct oil. settled on 28 dollars for mobil 1 extended performance....expensive do it yourself oil change to say the least... i never noticed how much engine ticks when running with hood open..little scary sounding..


I also got the fram filter for $6.44 but got the QS Ultimate oil for $19 so I guess $25 for an oil change for our car isn't all that bad.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Filters I found for the 1.4L include:

*Purolator L15839*
*STP S10246*
*Fram CH10246*
*Mobil M0981*
*Delco PF2257G*
*Wix 57674*

See this previous thread*: **http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-chevrolet-cruze-engine-technical-discussion/489-engine-oil-filters.html#post3350*


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Thanks......*



jaygeo1 said:


> Has anyone found a source for purchasing an oil filter cartridge for the 1.4 turbo? $12.00 for a filter without a metal canister.... seems like the price should be more reasonable at the $5 to $7 range. To walk into any retail store and buy one is not that easy yet! I thought $10.00 was high for a Mobil One filter (spin-on)....to charge $12 for the metal-less filter just seems out of line.


I guess my local stores just aren't in any hurry to stock up on the Cruze filter and 6-7$ price sounds better.....they better get it in gear..I'm seeing *alot* more Cruzesss around lately!!


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

Both my '08 astra and '11 cruze use same oil filter. i purchase the filters from the dealer cheaper than aftermarket. I have used wix (or napa gold made by wix) in my previously owned vehicles and still in my '72 GS.
i quit using fram oil filters a couple of years after fram was sold. the quality went right down the dumper.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

Tom at Crateenginedepot.com has filters you can buy by the case for just a few pennies over $6 a filter... I buy my SS filters by the 12 pack from him.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> Both my '08 astra and '11 cruze use same oil filter. i purchase the filters from the dealer cheaper than aftermarket. I have used wix (or napa gold made by wix) in my previously owned vehicles and still in my '72 GS.
> i quit using fram oil filters a couple of years after fram was sold. the quality went right down the dumper.


I will buy from the dealer next time too..... ~$10 dealer....~$20 Napa Gold!!!!

Burt


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

gojira said:


> Another benefit is since it sits on top of the engine, you can change the oil filter 1/2 way through your oil change cycle. The BMW I-6 has a similar setup and I used to do it all the time when I owned them. I may adopt the same thing with my Cruze; when the oil life indicator gets near 50%, change the filter out.


 
Not a bad idea. I don't know how much this would help prevent engine wear, but it certainly couldn't hurt! As for me, I'll stick to a 3000 mile oil & filter change--unless the monitor system tells me to do it sooner.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> I guess my local stores just aren't in any hurry to stock up on the Cruze filter and 6-7$ price sounds better.....they better get it in gear..I'm seeing *alot* more Cruzesss around lately!!


Yeah my local auto zone only had one at another store way the eff away


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*"High Quality" Oil Filters..................??*

In the process of procuring a replacement oil filter for the Cruze it makes me wonder about oil filter quality with this design (cartridge). The replacement filters that I have purchased so far are not GM ( AC/Delco ). My first filter was the WIX filter (bought on-line) and my latest is a Car Quest (CFI 84674), the only store in the area that had a filter.

You know, when you take the filter out of the box and take a close look at it, there isn't alot of "sophistication" there. How many oil filter manufactures are there out there? The WIX, NAPA and the Car Quest filters share somewhat _similar _numbers....I _would guess_ WIX is the manufacturer of these filters . The small print on the filters says "made in Germany". Purolator has a GOLD version of _this _filter? Mobil One has a version of this filter......How does a manufacturer produce a "High Quality" version of *this *filter design and demand a higher price?

When we pick up a box with a deluxe spin-on filter we see cut-away pictures showing all the fancy "micron" filtration features, etc...... What goes into the construction of our _Cruze filter design_ to create a "High Quality" oil filter?

I was just wondering if we have any forum members out there that might have some industrial inside knowledge concerning todays filter manufacturers and quality issues. I'd like to be able to purchase the "Best" _quality_ filter for the Cruze and not get ripped-off.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...better paper filter element (just like there's better printer papers)

...better construction (better bonding/fusing at each end)

...better filter size control (more consistent porosity (holes))

...better "additives" impregnation (chemicals to counteract acidity, etc.)


----------



## toydriver00 (May 4, 2011)

I got my delco filter from the dealer here for $7. They said all of their filters are $7..


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

6.44 Fram 10246 at least in Cincinnati and oil for $25.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

*mobil one filter for !.4 liter*

jaygeo1--- you said Mobil One has a filter for the 1.4l but my local parts shop can't find a #. Do you have it? thanks Eric


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

fyi
amazon sells delco and wix filters for our cars


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I got mine form O Reilly's. WIX filter - $8.99, and yes, Wal-Mart has Fram for $7 or $8, but i HATE wal-mart!!!!!! - Dan


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

*mobil one filter*

well I answered my own question by calling Mobil One. They don't make one yet and neither does K and N (mobil one makes K and N filters). The reason I wanted a Mobil One filter is that they are 15 micron filters verses 30-40 microns for the rest. If a main bearing has a clearance of .002 inches thats 50.8 microns. I'd much prefer 15 micron junk passing through there than 30-40 micron stuff. Also I called Amsoil and they are going to have a 15 micron filter, but when is the question. Eric


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i went to every single parts store in my town (7 of them), 2 wal-marts and nobody had a oil filter. None of them said they could get a WIX, fram had been mentioned but I don't like fram and it would "take a couple days to get here". And one of the places the filter they could order was like $18.. i looked at him like he was crazy, i didn't even ask the name brand.

I was seriously frustrated.. where the heck can i get an oil filter.. then i was like.. OMG i'm a retard, the chevy dealer is right down the street. So thats where i got mine.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey travs, how much was the delco filter at dealer? -Dan


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

here is the link for the delco filter at amazon

* Amazon.com: ACDelco PF2257G Oil Filter: Automotive*


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

whoa.. my dealer was cheaper than amazon. With tax it was $11'ish


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

For the Wix lovers try discountfleetsupply.com. I got 6 filters shipped for $41.09.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I found a AC Delco distributor that sells the *Delco PF2257G(Non Commercialized)* no fancy AC Delco blue box for @4.50 and the quart Dexos oil for about $4 a quart. 2 filters and 10 quarts of oil @$50 So I am good for a while.


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

O'Reilly auto parts had the Wix in stock for $7.00; Auto Zone and Advance didn't carry them yet. I told both they better get on the ball, because I see more Cruzes on the road every day.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I did my first oil change today on my Cruze and the OEM filter that they used on the assembly line is a Hengst, which happens to be the same brand used by Porsche. The Wix I bought yesterday cost about $12, which is Porsche pricing too. I actually own a 12 year-old Porche and looked at the Hengst filter I had sitting on the shelf to see if they were the same but they're not.

It's something about the Germans. They love those cartridge filters. I've got to admit it makes it easy to inspect the old filter for metal debris. You don't need a special tool to cut the cannister open like you do with most American cars.


----------



## eljackso (Apr 23, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I did my first oil change today on my Cruze and the OEM filter that they used on the assembly line is a Hengst...


I never thought about them using a German filter, but it makes sense since the 1.4T for the US Cruze was made in Austria until the Michigan engine plant opened.

I do like the filter cartridge much better from a mechanics standpoint, and I do like the location on top of the engine - much better location than the one on my Toyota Highlander, it's under a flap on the bottom of the engine. It can be a real pain sometimes, especially with its two-piece housing design.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Chevy dealer parts department for AC/Delco oil filter. Cost was about $7 plus tax. I stay away from Fram. Have used K&N and Mobil 1 oil fiters on my 2004 GTO. These have all proven good. I was advised to stay away from Fram by an Alfa Romeo specialist quite a few years back and have since followed their advice. They recommended AC/Delco as being one of the best oil filters.

2011 Black Granite Metallic Cruze ECO 6M

Current other rides
2004 Pulse Red GTO 6M
1988 Black Alfa Romeo Milano Verde 5M 3.0


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

RockAuto Auto Parts has the oem filter PF2257G for 5.28. They have flat rate shipping of 5.35 so if you stock up its a good deal.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll see how much my local dealers want for one. If it's $7 or so, then a few will be purchased.


----------

